# arctic convoys



## sglen00 (Jan 4, 2014)

I am looking for information, or how i can obtain information regarding my late grandfather. From what i understand, he was a officer in the Merchant Navy in World War II. 
He was involved on the Arctic Convoys , specifically at Murmansk and from what I know, two of the ships he was on, sunk. -I believe on the way home-. 1 of which i believe he was 1 of 3 to survive and I know at this point he was discharged around 1942 I think. He was in hospital somewhere down in England where his parents picked him up and brought him home. I also know that he was on a war pension, i think it was because he was injured.(still had shrapnel in his head until the day he died)

He was born 24th July 1921 in Largs , Ayrshire, Scotland. His name was William Black. Later married to Mary Dunlop . ( my grandmother) He had a younger brother in the Merchant Navy too i believe, called Thomas Black, born around 1924-25 . 

My grandfather unfortunately died around 6 years ago now before he could get his Arctic convoy medal.I am trying to get it on his behalf however, I can't locate his service records or anything from his past in the merchant navy. All that is left is a photo,and stories but even they are vague . 

I would very much like to find records and his service number and hopefully obtain the arctic convoy medal on his behalf , but I am also interested to know about his time in the war more, if it is possible ,as he never spoke to me much before about it. If anything, to even know the ships names he was on would be a great help.

i have been in touch with the Arctic Convoy museum at Loch Ewe, who could not help, I have been in touch provisionally with the National Archives, and i'm not sure if they looked in right place, but also couldn't find anything. I was even in touch with pensions department, to see if i could trace anything back through the pension he was receiving, as my gran still receives a portion (war widows) , however, too much time has passed since he died and they have destroyed his records.

feel like I'm banging my head against a brick wall but I'm desperate to get him what he deserves.

any help would be much much appreciated.

kind regards

sara glen


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Sara and welcome,

I cannot see any online file for him but that does not mean he doesn't have any - just that you may need to dig a little deeper to find it, if it has survived.

You mention that he was discharged about 1942 so that can also mean a different approach to finding out his FULL service history.

To start off with, if his records are anywhere they will be in this file at Kew - *BT 382/135*
This file is best viewed by visit to the archives or get someone to obtain it on your behalf. Note* the file is not individual to a seaman, the file contains blocks of names so Kew would charge your research fees to look there. 
Regards
Hugh


----------



## sglen00 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Hugh, have got someone onto it, hopefully they will be able to find something at Kew


----------

